
The Clintons Had Slaves - RodericDay
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2017/06/the-clintons-had-slaves
======
RodericDay
Preempting the question "what is the relevance to hackernews?" \--

Outside of the fact that politics is always important for everything, this is
crucially about a "hack" in the 13th amendment, that allowed a backdoor so
that slavery could continue, ostensibly "smoothed out", rather than a true
abolishment as often portrayed.

~~~
Mz
There is absolutely no need to justify it. This article happens to mention a
piece that was strongly upvoted and discussed at length just over three weeks
ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14350059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14350059)

The guidelines for Hacker News indicate that anything basically intellectually
interesting can potentially qualify, though the relevance of "politics"
becomes a thorny issue that gets argued about. There seems to be no clear cut
definition for what is too political here to be on topic. My suspicion is that
it has a lot to do with framing.

The framing of this piece may not go over well due to coming across like the
whole point is to slam the Clintons. But I am reading it and finding it
interesting. I recently wrote about my negative opinions of prison in America
today and this fits nicely with that.

[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/06/prison-
food-...](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/06/prison-food-in-land-
of-sleaze-and-home.html)

